# Playing Ska music on guitar



## hempcurescancer (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.cyberfret.com/styles/ska/101/index.php

Pretty detailed description on what ska is and how to play it. It's currently what i'm studying on now 

I'd love to try to bring the reggae-punk-stoner rock style known as Ska back into the limelight. It's a great genre. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dj Mime (Feb 10, 2010)

hell yeah man,
where i live we got a few local bands that play Ska/punk
such good music man.
check out Streetlight Manifesto, Reel Big Fish that kinda stuff.


----------



## forright88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ska is awesome bro, mad caddies, the toasters, less than jake.


----------



## jzza (Feb 11, 2010)

iat rudebois and rudegirls! i play in a ska/punk band. so good when you can rock out like crazy for a few songs, then toke up and bounce with the beats to sum slow ones. 

underground ska is a lot better than those mainstream bands, but still, Reel Big Fish are siccc..i'm seeing them in a couple of weeks..as well as the aquabats!


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 11, 2010)

awwww yeah! listen to some common rider its a ska/punk band I think you will likey.


----------



## SEXWAX (Mar 11, 2010)

State radio, Slapstick, Slackers, Pilfers, Catch 22,Big D and the kids table, Against all authority AAA, Choking victim, Scotty Don't aka Badfish, John Brown Body (more reggae but I recomend Guvne dub sessions), mustard plug, op ivy, Rx bandits, Suicide machines, full service (some songs), and so many more but start with these and skank on. Spread the love too, not enough happy dancing and jamming people in the world.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Mar 12, 2010)

Hell yeah, man. Nothing better than hanging out with friends, jamming on the guitar, and smoking a couple bowls. I'm a bigger fan of the third-wave, ska-punk feel than I am true ska. But I'll still chill back with it if the moment suits it.


----------



## feva (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah nice to know people still listen to ska ive been a ska fan for years seen the toasters jeez had to be close to 20 yrs ago great show good fun at any ska show though dont tell nobody but i even like that jason mraz song because of the ska reagge guitar riff dont remember what its called well keep practicing and keep skankin my fellow rudeboyz


----------



## thewinghunter (Mar 12, 2010)

catch 22 check em out


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm in a ska/punk band from Omaha, NE. If anyone see's this check us out maybe you will like it. 

http://www.myspace.com/mediocre99

heres a video.

<font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#999999"><br/><a style="font: Verdana" href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=17016 538">Blue Ska</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=17016538,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=17016538,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object><br/><a style="font: Verdana" href="http://www.myspace.com/mediocre99">Mediocre</a>*|*<a style="font: Verdana" href="http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=videos">MySpace Music Videos</a></font>


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess it doesn't play videos soo.... my bad


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 18, 2010)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=17016538


----------

